# Another accidental discharge by a concealed permit holder



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=5827833


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

This is fuel for the anti-gun freaks! :evil: :evil:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Can anyone identify the weapon? Loke?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a Sig. or it could be a Kel Tec. Its hard to tell.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> This is fuel for the anti-gun freaks! :evil: :evil:


It ticks me off, too. There's no excuse for this sort of inept crap. Yank the guy's permit AND fine his butt for criminal negligence. Take away the guy's permit and he can still open carry, but he won't carry with a round in the pipe anymore.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Besides following good safety.

Besides being familiar with your firearm.

Besides being comfortable with a CC setup.

Each firearm has certain safety features. Designed for particular purposes. When you buy a firearm you should be looking at how you are going to use it (i.e carry, self protection, hunting, etc.). Not only should that weapon feel good in your hand, but it should fit how you are planning to use it. This inculdes its safety features. A particular model designed for law enforcement or the millitary may not be the best firearm for the average person. Learn from the lessons of others. Now is a good time for personal evaluation. It is better to be a little slower, then to go through what these last two guys are going through. They were lucky that nobody was hurt. Be safe people or we will loose more of our rights.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Huntoholic said:


> Besides following good safety.
> 
> Besides being familiar with your firearm.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Huntoholic said:


> Besides following good safety.
> 
> They were lucky that nobody was hurt. Be safe people or we will loose more of our rights.


+1
Very well stated!


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

the pistols looks like either a Cobra Patriot or a Kel Tec. Either way, the guy is lucky he didn't blow half his butt cheek off. Also lucky he didn't KILL some one at the resturant.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

NHS said:


> Can anyone identify the weapon? Loke?


Kel tec P11


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

‘Is that a gunshot?' And I said, ‘That's a gunshot.' And she said, ‘No way.' And I said, ‘I think that was a gunshot,'" 

Intelligent conversation they had, no?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

We got idiots killing people all the time with their cars and if they aren't drunk or on drugs etc, we seldom do much as far as punishment goes. This man has passed the tests, he had his license, what you going to do. It is the price/risk we pay to maintain our right to carry for self defense. 
That said, I hope his wife kicks his a**


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Seems to be a problem, guys guns go off when they are not supposed to  and sometimes it ruines the mood (like at a fancy restaurant called Olive Garden). I think this could have been prevented if he hadn't handled his gun at an inconvienient moment. He should have pulled out his gun when it needed to be used, not when he thought it should be adjusted.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Today's update http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=5833864 will not his permit. This reminds of NHS's buddy in Price sho shot off one his nads when carrying a pistol in his pocket :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Today's update http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=5833864 will not his permit. This reminds of NHS's buddy in Price sho shot off one his nads when carrying a pistol in his pocket :lol:


The **** thing went off and blew his brains out.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> The guy reached down and did *something* with the gun and it went off?


The only *something* you could do to the gun to make it "go off" is pull the trigger. :roll:

What was he doing messing with the gun in a public place like that????

He ought to get his permit revoked.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bowgy said:


> > The guy reached down and did *something* with the gun and it went off?
> 
> 
> The only *something* you could do to the gun to make it "go off" is pull the trigger. :roll:
> ...


Good point, not only that, but any holster worth beans totally covers the trigger, right? I am curious as to how that is possible??


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree Huge, if you are going to carry, be responsible enough to carry it properly with the proper holster.


----------

